# how to



## darkshadow (Dec 22, 2009)

I wana contribute to desktopbsd but how I can contact Peter Hofer


----------



## zeiz (Dec 22, 2009)

http://desktopbsd.net/wiki/doku.php?id=doc:how_to_contribute
Meet DesktopBSD users and team members in channel #DesktopBSD on FreeNode (irc.freenode.net)
devel@desktopbsd.net


----------



## oliverh (Dec 22, 2009)

darkshadow said:
			
		

> I wana contribute to desktopbsd but how I can contact Peter Hofer



DesktopBSD is no more. 

http://www.osnews.com/story/21628/DesktopBSD_Development_Comes_to_a_Halt


----------



## darkshadow (Dec 22, 2009)

*I thout*

I thout he need coders and I can help but it seem that a lazy man


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 22, 2009)

Don't judge someone you know nothing about.


----------



## oliverh (Dec 22, 2009)

darkshadow said:
			
		

> I thout he need coders and I can help but it seem that a lazy man



I was in the team of DesktopBSD for several years and he doesn't need developers anymore, he just doesn't have the time anymore.


----------



## darkshadow (Dec 23, 2009)

I mean my self by lazy man case Im not try to contact him


----------

